# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  moneda que sale al cortar el brazo de criss angel

## Carlitos

Hoy he visto un video de Criss Angel en el que una moneda era firmada por un espectador y criss se la tragaba y...!la moneda se veia como se movia por el brazo!! Alguien me podria decir si es un truco de verdad o es truco de camara y/o compinche¿? en caso de que sea de verdad , ¿donde podria comprar el truco? gracias  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

hola carlitos, sobre este tema hay varios post en el area secreta, creo que es mejor que esperes un poquito y leas alli las opiniones.
decir si es un truco con conpinches o no romperia la ilusion a otras personas o el impacto que ocasionaria ver ese efecto sin mas, aparte estarias desvelando parte del secreto (si es el caso que se haga asi).
y creo que es un efecto que aun no se ha comercializado...(creo).

----------


## as-de-corazones

yo tambien lo he visto, muy bueno el truco ese

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Qué es para ti un "truco" de verdad?

Creo que me lo puedo imaginar, y si, es un truco de verdad, no hay compinches ni trucos de cámara. Lo que ves es lo que hay, ahora bien, no es tan improntu* como parece.

*improntu: Que se puede hacer en cualquier momento y en cualquier lugar.

----------


## Carlitos

Esque los trucos de criss angel me paracen muy buenos, pero claro, parece ``imposible´´ aun siendo magia,ya me entiendes   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Esque los trucos de criss angel me paracen muy buenos, pero claro, parece ``imposible´´ aun siendo magia,ya me entiendes


es que si es magia es imposible....si es "truco" tiene una razon logica.   :Lol:   (pero te entiendo)

----------


## Carlitos

Me podrias decir solo si estos trucos tipo caminar por el agua , escalar el edificio se comerializan?¿

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si, todo el mundo habla el idioma del dinero supongo ...

No se qual será tu nivel lingüístico, pero en fin, hay que ser un filólogo monetario para adquirir dicho producto.

Como decimos por aquí ... "Pagando, San Pedro canta".

----------


## BITTOR

Caminar por el agua es muy barato; Pablo Motos lo hizo y explico la semana pasada en el Hormiguero de Cuatro.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## fradyjavi

La verdad esq con trucos de camara o sin ellos, los efectos que consigue Criss Angel son bastante visuales e impresionantes.
Saludos!

----------


## elfriki

hoy he visto el truco y comparto vuestra opinión, es brutal el truco de la moneda dentro de la piel y como se lo quita...

----------


## nitrojd

Ese JUEGO pierde mucho viendolo en directo sin camara

----------


## as-de-corazones

Alguien podria decirme donde puedo ver el truco del que hablais?

----------


## Ella

se que esta en uno de sus dvds, si no entra a youtube y pon "criss angel coin" en el buscador.

----------


## Mistico

Ciertamente, si no hay truco de cámara...sigo sin entenderlo o es un FB, cosa que dudo :) porque sólo conozco FP, o ...simplemente...alucinante.

Por cierto Nitrojd, ¿tú lo has visto en directo? ¿a qué te refieres con que pierde mucho?

----------


## akydavid

ciertamente es alucinante el tio es la leche pero mirar todos yo tengo parte de su coleccion jijiji

----------


## MajestiK Lord

> hola carlitos, sobre este tema hay varios post en el area secreta, creo que es mejor que esperes un poquito y leas alli las opiniones.
> decir si es un truco con conpinches o no romperia la ilusion a otras personas o el impacto que ocasionaria ver ese efecto sin mas, aparte estarias desvelando parte del secreto (si es el caso que se haga asi).
> y creo que es un efecto que aun no se ha comercializado...(creo).


yo conosco una pagina donde puedes adquirir ese efecto e incluso la mayoria de los trucos que hace ciss angel exluyendo los de escapismo, y tambien eh comprado en esa pagina y es muy confiable  :D y la ve4dad ese truco no es muy caro, tampoco es muy barato, pero creo que al hacer el truco lo valdra

----------


## helmet

A mi, sinceramente, criss angel nunca me ha gustado demasiado, tampoco es que lo odie, ni que no me guste, pero no me gusta mucho el tipo de magia que hace. Y tampoco me gusta eso de "comprar" los trucos, es como la comida enlatada, te los dan, y te los comes, sin embargo, los otros te los tienes que preparar tu, y al prepararlos se hacen tuyos. 

Saludos

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Se me ocurre que debe funcionar como el Gutbuster y un gimmick magnético o tiraje.
Si no es así...  :Oops:  
Si es así...tb   :Oops:

----------


## Ayy

si cuando se tiene un pariente especialista en efectos especiales...

----------


## MarianoGoñi

Criss Angel = trucos de cámara

----------


## sergiocl

> Criss Angel = trucos de cámara


No siempre, también tiene lo suyo el hombre.

----------

